# Oh Lucky Me.....



## Pappy (Jun 2, 2014)

Have had a terrible pain in my side for 4 or 5 days now so off to the ER this morning. Yesterday I started to get a rash and I could pretty much guess what it was. 
I will never underestimate anyone's pain with shingles again. My side hurts, my back hurts and my front hurts. I do have Percocet for the pain and Valtrex for the shingles. I think the worst part, besides the pain, is not being able to sleep more than a couple hours the last few nights.

The pain is eased off some and hopefully a little more sleep tonight.  Any suggestions for pain relief, heat or cold packs, etc., is welcome. Thanks, Pappy


----------



## Ina (Jun 2, 2014)

Pappy If you can take the heat try a heating pad. You can regulate the temperature to suit your needs.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 2, 2014)

I tried heat the other night but didn't know if I should use it or not. It did give me some relief for a little while. One of the nurses at the hospital ask me if I was using cold on them and I jokingly said only Lima beans. After a strange look I told her I tried using a frozen bag of Lima beans from our freezer.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jun 2, 2014)

Essential Oils are supposed to really help. I have a friend who has shingles right above her eye right now. And she is young-not old like us  I will get suggestions from her on what helps and come back here but in the meantime,I can tell you what to NOT ever,ever do. My daughter told me that she heard that Capsacian would help with the pain. I didn`t read the instructions-which I later found said "Do not apply to broken skin." The pain was (I thought) unbearable. Turned out it wasn`t-what was unbearable was when I took a shower and tried to wash it off. Can you say open pores with chili peppers  in them??


----------



## BDBoop (Jun 2, 2014)

I always recommend frozen vegetables! Much better skin contact, in my estimation.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 2, 2014)

Sorry to hear that Pappy.  Here is info for treatment to the scalp, which I hope you never need:

"There is a new prescription-strength topical cortisone, Olux-E Foam, that looks and feels like a hair mousse and is specifically designed for the scalp. It soaks in quickly with no greasy residue and can be used twice a day"

http://www.everydayhealth.com/skin-beauty/skin-conditions/specialist/wu/relief-from-shingles.aspx


----------



## Kaya (Jun 2, 2014)

I think heat would make it worse since it is already inflamed. Ice would be better. I put aloe vera on mine...fresh squeezed from the plant itself. Your doc gave you lotion?

I had it just above my knee. I was lucky...it didn't hurt much.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 2, 2014)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> Essential Oils are supposed to really help. I have a friend who has shingles right above her eye right now. And she is young-not old like us  I will get suggestions from her on what helps and come back here but in the meantime,I can tell you what to NOT ever,ever do. My daughter told me that she heard that Capsacian would help with the pain. I didn`t read the instructions-which I later found said "Do not apply to broken skin." The pain was (I thought) unbearable. Turned out it wasn`t-what was unbearable was when I took a shower and tried to wash it off. Can you say open pores with chili peppers  in them??



I looked up Essential oils on Amazon, as I'm not familiar with them. On another thread they were talking about one to help with sleep. There was a liquid and a roll-on. I would like to try these oils but don't know how to use them.


----------



## Ina (Jun 2, 2014)

Pappy, I've been using, www.sfherb.com for  essential oils, fragrance oils, spices, culinary herbs, loose bulk teas, even dehydrated vegetables. Check them out, I've used them for 15 to 20 years.:neat:The name of the company is San Francisco Herb Co.


----------



## Kaya (Jun 2, 2014)

Pappy... I would be extremely careful with essential oils. They can help, yes, but if you are not familiar with them, they can make it much much worse. Talk to your doc again. He should give you a lotion that is cortisone I believe. If I remember correctly, my doc told me to put NOTHING on it..let it dry up. So I did. I kept a bandage on it just so I wouldn't forget and scratch as it was healing..and to protect the holes that formed.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 2, 2014)

Thanks, Kaya.....I won't use them for shingles but was wondering about help in sleeping. I can't remember the name of the oil. Rapala, or something like that.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jun 2, 2014)

My friend`s doctor did tell her that the Essential Oils were fine to use. She is using a combo of Tea Tree Oil,Eucalyptus Oil and Lavender Oil. Combine a few drops of each with either a little coconut oil or even olive oil. It`s really helping her-although she is now 20 days into it and so OVER IT.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jun 2, 2014)

The oil my husband was/is using is RuTaLaVa by Young Living Essential Oils. But he also bought some doterra brand lavender oil and it really works just as well for him-and smells a lot better we both think.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jun 2, 2014)

This is the website I order oils from. Last time I ordered,I ordered on a Tuesday and received them via FedEx on Thursday. I was shocked! 

https://www.youngliving.org/626706


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jun 2, 2014)

And I said RuTaLaVa-it could be RuTaVaLa,can`t remember


----------



## Pappy (Jun 2, 2014)

Thank you Mrs. Robinson. That was the name so will check it out.


----------



## Kaya (Jun 2, 2014)

Melatonin, Pappy. It's natural and made in your own body. When you get older...it has a hard time being made any more because our bodies are breaking down. I take 3mgs of melatonin at night. Lately, I have been taking 4.5 mgs. Try it.


----------



## d0ug (Jun 3, 2014)

Use colloidal silver and keep the infection wet and it will go away with much less pain. Even putting a wet gauge over the infected area.  This is from a naturopath doctor


----------



## Pappy (Jun 3, 2014)

Thanks, dOug. It hasn't blistered yet but has spread over quite a large area. The narcotic has helped with the pain, except for the upset stomach, but my whole body feels like I have the flu. Real crappy.
i have read several shingle forums and notice each case seems to have its own problems. Numbness, aches, severe pain and more.


----------



## d0ug (Jun 3, 2014)

If you want me to tell you how to make your own let me know it is a lot cheaper that way.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jun 3, 2014)

Another treatment that may help with the shingles is DMSO. It is very healing, and can penetrate deep into the skin to kill the virus, and help stop the pain and heal the sores. 
It is important to shower, or at least wash the area before you use the DMSO, since it will carry anything that is on the skin inside, too.
Some websites suggest diluting the DMSO with aloe vera , which is also very healing; so I think this would be an excellent idea.
Here is one link to an article about using DMSO for shingles, but there are several others online that you can also check out before you try it.
I get my DMSO from Amazon, but most health stores should also carry it.

http://www.livestrong.com/article/493057-dmso-for-shingles/


----------



## Bettyann (Jun 3, 2014)

Hi Pappy,
Here is a link with quite a few 'home remedies' that might help you. I know that there is a connection between lack of B vitamins and shingles.. if you are taking less than 100 mg a day of B complex...so its' just a thought. Good luck to you!
http://www.earthclinic.com/CURES/shingles.html


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jun 3, 2014)

d0ug said:


> Use colloidal silver and keep the infection wet and it will go away with much less pain. Even putting a wet gauge over the infected area.  This is from a naturopath doctor



That was something that someone else recommended to my friend!


----------

